# recipe similar to Somersby Cider



## Gooliez (14/8/13)

Hi guys, just signed up to this Very informative brewing website and have made my first batch of Blackrock cider. tasted it, definatly needs longer. not sure if it will be sweet enough for me.

in the meantime, i've grown to love Somersby cider, it's like drinking freshly picked apples with bubbles. amazing !

now i have googled back and forth and have had no luck finding a recipe that is close to it. 


can anyone link me to a recipe that maybe on here, that would be close to that somersby taste

thanks in advance !


----------



## Airgead (14/8/13)

Hi and Welcome.

You've picked a hard one to start with. I've never had the Somersby but from your description I'm assuming that its on the sweeter end of the spectrum.

There is no easy recipe for a sweet cider. Sweet cider is all about technique (and in industrial ciders often about equipment). the recipe (apple juice and yeast) is exactly the same as a dry cider. the difference is that you have to somehow stop the yeast before it finishes. Or you have to provide a source of unfermentable sugars.

I posted a kind of guide for sweet cider in another thread a while back... - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72150-crap-cider/page-3#entry1035340

That should at least let you know what you are up against and give you some idea of how to get started.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Gooliez (14/8/13)

thanks dave, i didnt realize you could substitute ingredients for others in kits. pear juice seems the way to go. i reckon i'll give it another month or so and see how this batch goes. 

looks pretty detailed for adjusting etc, but would be well worth the experimenting in the end. 

i'll keep an eye out on the forum and start learning. i have alot to learn


----------



## Airgead (15/8/13)

Yep. Its a long experimenting process but its worth it. 

First thing to do is ditch the kits. People make perfectly good cider from cheap, preservative free apple juice. Just as easy as the kits, cheaper and a better result.

The kits are often artificially sweetened and always made from concentrate which just isn't the same as fresh apple juice. Be warned though... its an addictive process.

not to blow my own trumpet but I posted a beginner's guide to cidermaking here - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/72201-how-to-get-started-in-cider-the-definitiveish-guide-to-beginner39/

Cheers
Dave


----------

